# work in canada



## prospect1011 (Mar 4, 2013)

What are the steps to finding work in canada from the uk?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

What age are you?
What is your occupation?


----------



## prospect1011 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm a student. I am 40 years old.
I have a wealth of other skills.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

prospect1011 said:


> I'm a student. I am 40 years old.
> I have a wealth of other skills.


You will need pre-arranged employment.


----------



## makristinaignacio (Mar 12, 2013)

hi there! I am a new member of this site and I just happen to see this post. I would really love to work and live in Canada yet i don't know how to get started. I also want to orient myself with the cost of living and lifestyle in Canada before i move in by next year perhaps. I would truly appreciate those who can help me Thank you very much

kristina


----------

